# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  serish pa gjume :(

## Bora`

Plas po deshe thot     gjumi po un tek ti nuk vij sonte :P HELP ME

----------


## mia@

Pi valium.

----------

